# Father Bill's Place, Quincy



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.patriotledger.com/topsto...ss-program-to-be-featured-on-CBS-Evening-News

*If Quincy truly wants to re-develop **this** place needs to relocate........ *

*http://www.quincyma.gov/Government/PLANNING/DowntownRevitalization.cfm*


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Thieving, drunk, junkies................coming to a residence near you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

I was born and raised in Quincy, and I watched the havoc that that cesspool has inflicted on the city. Since the Pine Street Inn stopped taking them, I believe Father Bill's has the highest concentration of Level 3 sex offenders for any single address in Massachusetts that isn't a state hospital or other treatment center.

When I was a baby, my mother & grandmother used to walk through Quincy Center with my brother and I in a double carriage (I obviously don't remember it). When my kids were babies, my wife had to renew her driver's license at the Quincy RMV, so I took my kids for a walk through the center. Big mistake. I got panhandled twice, and got to see a drunk bum vomiting in an alley, in full view of everyone. Thank you, Father Bill.

I don't know if one city can take the land of another city by eminent domain, but Moon Island, while owned by the City of Boston, is within the geographical boundaries of the City of Quincy (we take the reports for incidents at the Boston Fire Academy and BPD Gun Range). If possible, Quincy should take Moon Island by eminent domain and put Father Bill's where the BFD Academy is. If the scumbags want to go get drunk and be public nuisances in Quincy Center during the day, they'll have about an hour's walk each way instead of the 10 minutes they have now.


----------

